# brother printer MFC-J615W won't print



## annetteestes (Dec 22, 2012)

Can someone help me figure out how to get my printer working again. I just moved to another state and perhaps something happened during the move. First it wouldn't print because I needed a new black ink cartridge. That didn't help. Page would print only a graphic or the text was a pale blue impossible to read.

I tried to reinstall with my driver CD, but now the printer won't run at all; won't even try to print a page, doesn't make a sound. And it keeps turning itself off. I use Windows XP Pro. Sure would appreciate some advice. Thanks.


----------



## KR1964 (Dec 24, 2012)

I would suggest that you might find this link of some help:

http://www.brother-usa.com/ModelDocuments/Consumer/Users Manual/UM_MFC_J615W_J630W_EN_2533.PDF



*Take a look at page 63*.


----------

